# [emerge] problème compilation nvidia-drivers (résolu)

## giims

bonjour, j'ai voulu installer nvidia-drivers-295.71 mais impossible voici le "snippet of code" :

```
eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";
```

emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71' :

```
emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71'

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.2.0-23-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.0-23-generic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 16 Aug 2012 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gpm iconv iptables ipv6 mmx mmxext modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl npttonly nvidia openmp pam pcre pppd readline session smp sse sse2 ssl ssse3 tcpd unicode x zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 nptl npttonly smp gnome iptables -qt -kde cdr dvd alsa x nvidia"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

LINGUAS="fr"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Last edited by giims on Mon Aug 20, 2012 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Il manque tout de même le message d'erreur (au complet, si possible)  :Smile: 

----------

## giims

youps je pençais l'avoir mis, le voici :

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.71.run SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.3.8-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.71.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/work ...

 * Converting /kernel/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...  [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

Your kernel was configured to include nvidiafb support!

The nvidiafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver, please

reconfigure your kernel and *disable* nvidiafb support, then

try installing the NVIDIA kernel module again.

*** Failed nvidiafb sanity check. Bailing out! ***

make[1]: *** [build-sanity-checks] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64 ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3866:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2774:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64 ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3866:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2774:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.71/work/'

```

----------

## jaypeche

Il semble que tu ais compilé ton noyau avec le support du framebuffer Nvidia, celui-çi entre en conflit avec le module nvidia que tu cherches à compiler :

 *Quote:*   

> The nvidiafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver, please
> 
> reconfigure your kernel and *disable* nvidiafb support, then
> 
> try installing the NVIDIA kernel module again. 

 

Pour le vérifier :

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i nvidia

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

```

Comme tu vois le framebuffer nvidia n'est pas setter dans ma config kernel. Si ce n'est pas le cas chez toi recompile ton noyau sans cette option et tout devrait bien se passer...   :Wink: 

----------

## giims

merci jaypech c'était bien sa. Problème résolu  :Smile: 

----------

## jaypeche

[Troll] L'esprit du libre non libre UN CLASSIQUE ! [/Troll]

----------

